# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون الإجراءات الجنائية >  نقض جنائي جلسة ٢٠١٩/١٠/٢٧ الطعن رقم ٢٢٥٨٨ لسنة ٨٣ قضائية (إعادة النظر)

## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطعن رقم ٢٢٥٨٨ لسنة ٨٣ قضائية

الصادر بجلسة ٢٠١٩/١٠/٢٧

الفقرة الخامسة من المادة ٤٤١ إجراءات جنائية . مفادها ؟ عدول المجني عليه والشاهدين عن أقوالهم حال محاكمة الطالب . دليل احتمالي لا ينهض بذاته وجهاً لطلب إعادة النظر . ما دام لم يقطع في إهدار الحقيقة التي سجلها الحكم . علة ذلك

المصدر 

https://www.cc.gov.eg/judgment_singl...908&&ja=275695

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطعن رقم ٢٢٥٨٨ لسنة ٨٣ قضائية

الدوائر الجنائية - جلسة ٢٠١٩/١٠/٢٧

العنوان : التماس إعادة النظر .

الموجز : الفقرة الخامسة من المادة ٤٤١ إجراءات جنائية . مفادها ؟ عدول المجني عليه والشاهدين عن أقوالهم حال محاكمة الطالب . دليل احتمالي لا ينهض بذاته وجهاً لطلب إعادة النظر . ما دام لم يقطع في إهدار الحقيقة التي سجلها الحكم . علة ذلك

القاعدة : لما كانت الفقرة الخامسة من المادة ٤٤١ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية التي بُنى عليها الطلب تشترط لقبوله ١ - أن تكون الوقائع أو الأوراق جديدة أي لم تكن معلومة وقت المحاكمة . ٢ - أن يكون من شأنها ثبوت براءة المحكوم عليه أي يترتب عليها حتماً سقوط الدليل على الإدانة أو على تحمل التبعة الجنائية ، وإذ كان المشرع قد تشدد في الحالات الأربع من المادة ٤٤١ آنفة الذكر ، فإنه من غير المقبول أن يفتح الباب على مصراعيه في الحالة الخامسة والتي تستوعب بعمومها ما تقدمها من حالات ، وإنما قصد بها في ضوء الأمثلة التي ضربتها المذكرة الإيضاحية والتي تدل بذاتها على براءة المحكوم عليه أو يلزم عنها سقوط الدليل على إدانته أو على تحمله التبعة الجنائية ، والمستفاد من ذلك أن المشرع جعل من الفقرة - الخامسة - نصاً احتياطياً ابتغاء أن يتدارك بها ما عساه أن يفلت من صور تتخاذى من الفقرات السابقة ولا تنفك عنها والتي قد يتعذر فيها إقامة الدليل على الوجه المطلوب قانوناً كوفاة الشاهد أو عتهه أو تقادم الدعوى الجنائية أو لغير ذلك من حالات شبيهة مما لازمه عدم الاكتفاء فيها بعدول مجرد لشاهد أو متهم عما سبق أن أدلى به لدى محكمة الموضوع دون أن يصاحب عدوله ما يحسم بذاته الأمر ويقطع بترتيب أثره في ثبوت براءة المحكوم عليه ، وهو ما يقيم موازنة عادلة لا إفراط فيها أو تفريط بين حق المحكوم عليه وصالح المجتمع الذى يضيره المساس في غير سبب جازم بقوة الشيء المقضي فيه جنائياً وهى من حالات النظام العام التي تمس مصلحة المجتمع والتي تقضى بوضع حد لنزاع فصل فيه القضاء نهائياً وأصبح عنوان الحقيقة بل أقوى من الحقيقة مما لا يصح معه النيل منها بمجرد دعوى غير حاسمة ، كما أنه لا يجوز أن تكون محلاً للمساومة بين الأفراد والقول بغير ذلك مضيعة لوقت القضاء وهيبته ومجلبة لتناقض أحكامه ما يبقى متعلقاً بمشيئة المحكوم عليهم كلما حلا لهم تجديد النزاع وإعادة طرحه على القضاء . لما كان ذلك ، وكان مجرد عدول المجنى عليه وتقديم إقرارين موثقين لشاهدين بجلسة إعادة إجراءات محاكمة المتهمين الأول والثاني وبجلسة نظر استشكال الطالب في تنفيذ الحكم عما سبق أن أدلوا به لدى محاكمة الطالب باعتباره واقعة جديدة لم تكن معلومة وقت المحاكمة الأولى لا يعدو أن يكون مجرد دليل احتمالي لا ينهض بذاته وجهاً لطلب إعادة النظر ما لم يصاحب هذا العدول ما يقطع في ترتيب أثره في إهدار الحقيقة التي سجلها الحكم - وهو ما خلت الأوراق منه - وإذ كان عدول المجنى عليه وشاهديه لم يتضمن بذاته دليلاً معتبراً يسوغ به طلب إعادة النظر في الحكم البات الذى صدر بإدانة الطالب ، ومن ثم يتعين رفض الطلب .


الحكم

بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق وسماع التقرير الذى تلاه السيد القاضى المقرر وبعد المداولة قانوناً .

حيث إن التماس إعادة النظر استوفى الشكل المقرر قانوناً .


وحيث ان النيابة العامة قدمت كلا من المحكوم عليه الأول والمحكوم عليه الثاني والطاعن للمحاكمة الجنائية بوصف أنهم ف ١٤ / ١٠ / ٢٠٠٣ بدائرة مركز ومحافظة أسيوط أكرهوا ........ على التوقيع بالإمضاء على سند فبثبت لدين ايصالى أمانة والمحكمة المذكورة قضت بجلسة ١١ / ٤ / ٢٠٠٤ غيابياً للأول والثانى وحضوريا للثالث بالحبس مع الشغل لمدة ستة أشهر والمصاريف وإحالة الدعوى المدنية للمحكمة المختصة فطعن المحكوم عليه الثالث بالنقض وأعيدت إجراءات محاكمة الأول والثانى بجلسة ١٤ / ٦ / ٢٠٠٤ وقضى ببراءتهما استناداً إلى عدول المجنى عليه عن قوله وإقراره بعدم وقوع إكراه عليه وتوقيعه على الإيصالين برضائه لوجود حسابات مالية وقدم إقرارا موثقاً له وللشاهدين الثانى والرابع ولمن يدعى ........ .
كما استشكل المحكوم عليه الثالث في تنفيذ الحكم الصادر قبله بالإدانة ولدى نظر الإشكال حضر المجنى عليه ورد عدوله عن أقواله مؤكداً عدم وقوع إكراه وبجلسة ١٤ / ٧ / ٢٠٠٤ قضت محكمة الإشكال بوقف تنفيذ الحكم المستشكل فيه إلى أن يفصل في الطعن بالنقض مستندة إلى أن عدول المجنى عليه عن اتهام المستشكل وشريكيه وصدور حكم ببراءة الأخيرين واقعة لاحقة على صدور الحكم ونفت حدوث الواقعة المسندة للمستشكل ورفيقيه وبجلسة ١٦ / ٩ / ٢٠١٢ قضت محكمة النقض في الطعن ٣٧٩٨٣ لسنة ٧٤ ق بقبول الطعن شكلاً وفى الموضوع برفضه .

فتقدم الملتمس بطلب إعادة النظر في الحكم مؤسساً طلبه على الفقرة الخامسة من المادة ٤٤١ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية لظهور وقائع جديدة لم تكن معلومة لدى محاكمته وهى عدول المجنى عليه عن أقواله لدى إعادة إجراءات محاكمة المتهمين الأول والثانى فقررا عدم وقوع إكراه عليه لدى توقيعه على إيصالى الأمانة وأنه وقع عليهما برضائه لوجود حسابات مالية بينهم وعرض الطلب بالطريق القانوني على لجنو التماسات إعادة النظر بهيئتها المشكلة والتي قررت قبوله وإحالته إلى هذه المحكمة محكمة النقض


لما كان ذلك ، وكانت الفقرة الخامسة من المادة ٤٤١ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية التي بنى عليها الطلب تشترط لقبوله ١ أن الوقائع أو الأوراق جديدة أي لم تكن معلومة وقت المحاكمة ٢ أن يكون من شأنها ثبوت براءة المحكوم عليه أي يترتب عليها صحيحاً سقوط الدليل على إدانة أو على تحمل التبعة الجنائية وإذ كان المشرع قد تشدد في الحالات الأربع من المادة ٤٤١ أنفة الذكر فإنه من غير المقبول أن يفتح الباب على مصراعيه في الحالة الخامسة والتي تستوعب بعمومها ما تقدمها من حالات ، وإنما قصد بها في ضوء الأمثلة التي ضربتها المذكرة الإيضاحية والتي تدل بذاتها على براءة المحكوم عليه أو يلزم عنها سقوط الدليل على إدانته أو على تحمله التبعة الجنائية والمستفاد من ذلك أن المشرع جعل من الفقرة الخامسة أأ نصا احتياطيا انتفاء أن يتدارك بها ما عساه أن يفل من صور تتحاذى من الفقرات السابقة ولا تنفك عنها والتي قد يتعذر فيها إقامة الدليل على الوجه المطلوب قانوناً كوفاة الشاهد أو تمهده أو تقادم الدعوى الجنائية أو يغير ذلك من حالات شبيهة مما لازمه عدم الاكتفاء فيها بعدول مجرد لشاهد أو متهم عما سبق أن أدلى به لدى محكمة الموضوع دون أن يصاحب عدوله ما يحسم بذاته الأمر ويقطع بترتيب أثره في ثبوت براءة المحكوم عليه وهو ما يقيم موازنة عادلة لا افراط فيها أو تفريط بين حق المحكوم عليه وصالح المجتمع الذى يطيره المساس في غير سبب جازم بقوة الشئ المقضي فيه جنائياً وهى من حالات النظام العام التي تمس مصلحة المجتمع والتي تقضى بوضع حد النزاع فصل فيه القضاء نهائياً وأصبح عنوان الحقيقة بل أقوى من الحقيقة مما لا يصح معه النيل منها بمجرد دعوى غير حاسمة ، كما أنه لا يجوز أن تكون محلا للمساومة بين الأفراد والقول بغير ذلك مضيفة لوقت القضاء وهيبته ومجلبة لتناقض أحكامه ما يقى متعلقاً بمشيئته المحكوم عليهم كلما حلا لهم تجديد النزاع وإعادة طرحه على القضاء .


لما كان ذلك ، وكان مجرد عدول المجنى عليه وتقديم أقرارين وثيقين الشاهدين بجلسة إعادة إجراءات محاكمة المتهمين الأول والثانى وبجلسة نظر استشكال الطالب في تبعية الحكم عما سبق أن أدلو به لدى محاكمة الطالب باعتباره واقعة جديدة لم تكن معلومة وقت المحاكمة الأولى لا يعدو أن يكون مجرد دليل احتمالى لا ينهض بذاته وجها لطلب إعادة النظر ما لم يصاحب هذا العدول ما يقطع في ترتيب أثره في إهدار الحقيقة التي سجلها الحكم وهو ما خلت الأوراق منه وإذ كان عدول المجنى عليه وشاهديه لم يتضمن بذاته دليلا معتبرا يسوغ به طالب إعادة النظر في الحكم البات الذى صدر بإدانة الطالب ومن ثم يتعين رفض الطلب .

----------

